# White collar jobs - the specifics



## ika (Jun 17, 2012)

In order to pull my story off well, I have to make every situation my main character is in as realistic as possible. 

But a l-o-t of what I'm writing about involves the interviewing process and actual day-to-day activities of several white collar jobs (and one ... not so white collar job), including but not limited to: a computer programmer and an investment banker. I'm kind of a method writer, so I love experiencing things and writing down what I took from situations. But there's no way on earth I can heavily track what goes on in any of those fields because interviewing processes are highly private and Google can only give me so much on job responsibilities. I would love to talk to experts, but I don't know that many ... and I don't know that anyone or a complete stranger would give me that much of an inside look! 

Sigh, the point is I don't plan on getting extremely technical in the book, but I do want someone - if he or she was an computer programmer for example - to say, "that's not a far stretch from what actually could happen." Get my drift?

Thanks for any input on this. If I could give you a cookie I would.


----------

